# How can I make a Ladder for my bird??



## Iluvcockatiels (Jul 18, 2009)

I am going to clip my cockatiels wings but.............
I only have 1 ladder and they need ladders to climb on.........
How can i make them????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're easy to make.. depends if you want a certain one or anything.

There's this one:










All you need is 2 bits of wood.. drill 5 holes in each piece of wood, get some thick/tight rope and put it through the holes to have it look like the above photo. Ignore the bits hanging out at the sides and don't do anything like that.

I can't think of any other way! but there's plenty of other people on this forum that may be able to give you an idea on how to make more.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

I made one with stainless steel wire (from a kitchen whisk), beads, and Popsicle sticks... used a dremel to drill the holes, finsihed ends with big beads and folded the wire back on itself.

I don't have a pic of it in photobucket anymore, but you can kinda see it on the playstand... its on the bottom level going to the base:









I've also seen people make them with elmers glue and Popsicle sticks.... I don't know how safe elmers glue is for a bird though, and thats why I haven't tried it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I like the rope ladder that way there is no metals used in the ladder. Stainless steel and nickle plated metals are safe for birds. Just remember to have enough room between the rungs of the ladder you would not want some one to get stuck


----------

